# cold water question



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had a brain storm that it might be a gas to set up a cold water salt set up on my patio. It is a large concrete patio with tonnes of room and a big glass wall. I am thinking of setting it up next to the glass wall so I can watch it from inside while keeping the mess outside. I also think an added bonus would be no, or little chilling in the winter months. Problem is, I have heard that if there is too much light on these cold water systems the algae gets out of control. Any suggestions? I have never used a UV sterilizer but are they effective at eliminating algae?

The patio is east facing and will need chilling in the summer obviously. For now I am just trying to solve the algae problem.

Rick

PS Any one know why the algae issues would be different with cold water than warm water? I know that the denizens of the cold water reef don't need light to grow unlike a warm water sw set up but I don't get why the algae problems would be so much worse with a cold water set up. And I don't understand why one couldn't control it. It should be said that all of my reef experience is with fresh.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Most marine inhabitants thrive on _stability_ in the environment (with some tidepool species being the exception) I would think the wide temperature swings between night and day in a small outdoor system would be too much for them. 
Also, you'd have to look into the legalities of collecting native species.

That didn't help you at all with the algae thing lol, but a sterilizer might?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Keri said:


> Most marine inhabitants thrive on _stability_ in the environment (with some tidepool species being the exception) I would think the wide temperature swings between night and day in a small outdoor system would be too much for them.
> Also, you'd have to look into the legalities of collecting native species.
> 
> That didn't help you at all with the algae thing lol, but a sterilizer might?


thanks for the thoughts. I think you are right of course about wild temperature swings.


----------

